# The Ultimate Garage/Bar



## Jason 

Here is my my garage retreat. Wife wouldnt let me smoke cigars in the house while playing poker so I built my own bar.


----------



## JKnight9

Thats freakin' awesome man! How long did it take you, from start to finish?
Do you keep a stocked bar at all times?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admin

You should charge an entry fee


----------



## KerryD.

Alan said:


> You should charge an entry fee



Totally! Do you have any event nights besides poker? What is your set up in there for music?


----------



## KerryD.

Oh yeah, also, did you build that cantina area yourself?


----------



## Heavyroller

JKnight9 said:


> Thats freakin' awesome man! How long did it take you, from start to finish?
> Do you keep a stocked bar at all times?



 Sorry it took so long to respond to these 

I started about 2 Years ago, but Ill never be finished. Im always adding to it. 

As far as the walls are concerned it took 1 weekend. Then I painted the ceiling then the floor all the while adding more stuff to the walls (which friends donate stuff so they can say they are part of the garage/bar.


----------



## Heavyroller

Alan said:


> You should charge an entry fee



I dont even charge people to drink at my place 


It is all FREE


----------



## Heavyroller

KerryD. said:


> Totally! Do you have any event nights besides poker? What is your set up in there for music?




We do have alot of parties in there 

and the music set up is complicated 


a computer behind the wall with I tunes and 5000+ songs 
which is hooked up to a Kenwood 5:1 surround sound system
I also have a TV which is connected to TiVo and that is also hooked to surround sound. 
We have alot of football/ Basketball and UFC watching parties


----------



## Heavyroller

JKnight9 said:


> Thats freakin' awesome man!
> Do you keep a stocked bar at all times?




Yes it stays stocked at all times
here are som morre photos for ya






We have a wide slection of beverages and if we dont have it we will go get it


----------



## PattyCombs

You sound like a great host. Where is it that you live again? LOL


----------



## Heavyroller

Had to build another shelf for more bottles


----------



## ben5280

One of the coolest themed garages I've seen online.  Great work. 

Is that a toilet behind the curtain in there?


----------



## Heavyroller

I do brew my own beer!

My next will be a pale ale, hopefully I will start it this weekend so it will be ready for my B-Day party


----------



## adaliabarclay

WoW Beautiful you Just Done Amazing Dear


----------



## rando cammando

Man that is awesome love the bar setup  look like alot of fun


----------



## ARBY

Very nice set up.


----------



## 4wheelsonline

nice garage. I thought it is one good Car Garage.

By the way that's really a great effort you made...As they say nice setup...


----------



## imported_frozenstar

Very nice garage!  I love the bar!  But I wonder where is the car being parked if you got your garage a bar setup?


----------



## thomask

That is one nice place to share with your friends.

I bet you have LOTS of friends.:thumbsup:

Future plans?


----------



## rustywrangler

NOW THAT is what I call a man cave!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

